# Deepest Fish You've Ever Caught............



## CaptainSolo (Aug 6, 2017)

As a bass fisherman, I generally rarely fish deeper than 30-feet, but I also am fortunate enough to get to try my hand at some pretty interesting saltwater fishing which brings me to new depths. During the twelve years I have been seasonally guiding in Alaska, I fish the 150-300 foot range quite often, but until I had my first experience fishing for Black Cod, I never made a drop much deeper than that. This summer I have targeted Black Cod, or Sablefish, a few times and its a totally different realm when it comes to the depth zone they live in. I focus on primarily muddy bottoms in 1900-2200 feet of water. Needless to say, with a 24 oz weight, it takes awhile to reach the bottom (generally 11-18 minutes just to hit bottom) and then it's another 20+ minutes to just reel back up.............hopefully you dont lose your bait on the way down. 

This is a pretty extreme example of a deep water fishing, but I want to hear what the deepest is that you ever caught a fish.......whether in Georgia or elsewhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2017)

Would you even know it if you lost your bait on the way down. I would imagine, I would go crazy sitting there wondering if I was fishing on the Credit or not.

How long does it take to get a big Black Cod to the boat. Would love to see some pics of one.


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 7, 2017)

Fished in 500 before. Caught snowy grouper and other fish found shallower. It was not for me. Cranking 3 pounds of weight by hand 900 feet all day(drift fishing) is the for the birds. It would be a little better with an electric reel. But still not my thing.

KYDawg- that's an issue! Which is why you use squid, which doesn't come off too easily. You can use live bait as well where we were fishing. Which may or may not be alive by the time it gets to the bottom


----------



## Teh Wicked (Aug 7, 2017)

Snowy grouper in 600....that was even using electric reels. I cannot imagine hand cranking that much line.


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 7, 2017)

we regularly catch fish to 1600 or so deep dropping. Caught swords as deep as 1400. On non electrics I caught a couple of queen snapper at about 900. That was enough of that nonsense.


----------



## swamp hunter (Aug 8, 2017)

4 to 6 hooks and 10 pounds of lead. 6 to 800 ft. Elec Penn's with wire line.
Walkers Cay Bahamas. We didn't know what we were doing but we had 3 days and a 46 Bertram to kill.
Caught  some weird fish but they all ate good...


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 9, 2017)

I get tired of waiting on my bait to get to 100+ ft personally. 200 was the most for me.


----------



## trubluau (Aug 11, 2017)

Swordfish in 1500' out of Venice, La. with an electric reel of course. My deepest convential reel is only 250' for grouper. Now with that being said, I have trolled for tuna in 7500' but we were nowhere near the bottom


----------



## cathooker (Aug 12, 2017)

I reeled up a 50 lb halibut in Alaska that was a mere 350' deep....we were fishing on a hump...the surrounding water was five to six hundred feet deep. It took a while to reel him up with a hand crank reel. I started out the day saying that I wanted to catch a 200 pounder but after after reeling in that 50 pounder from that deep I decided that I no longer had that desire...LOL


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2017)

Past third shipping lane off Miami/Homestead.
Boat we were in depth finder would only go 1200ft.

Go to the left coast.
100 miles west of Dry Tortugas.

I would rather saltwater fish than freshwater _*ANY*_ day.

Would go so far as to say, more than huntin'........


----------

